# Schecter Jeff Loomis Signature



## ohio_eric (Dec 15, 2007)

Schecter Jeff Loomis Signature 

First off lets get the specs out of the way. 

·	Ash body (Mine is a two piece.)
·	Maple neck with a maple fret board
·	24 frets
·	26.5 scale length. 
·	EMG 707 pickups. 
·	Master volume 
·	3 way switch
·	Original Floyd Rose tremolo
·	Grover tuners

I bought the Schecter Jeff Loomis on a total impulse. I was at the Guitar Ranch in Findlay looking to buy strings. I browsed around looking at the guitars on the wall and noticing the ENGL Fireball and two VHT Deliverances they had in stock. So I picked up some strings and was paying for them when I noticed the Loomis hanging on the wall. I swear it was backlit and I heard choirs of angels singing in the background. How I missed it is totally beyond me. But as soon as I saw it went over and asked to play it. The first thing I noticed that it was substantial. The ash used is not the super light tone wood some people long for. It has some real heft to it. After playing it for a few minutes I was in love. So debt be damned Im taking it home. 

The Loomis has a great big clear tone that works wonderfully for metal and all sorts of music. Just sitting around playing it unplugged it sounds huge. The ash and maple combination is magic. If you have doubts remember that the tone that launched a thousand guitar players was Eddie Van Halen playing the exact same wood combination. It sounds amazing. 

Normally Im not the biggest EMG fan but in this guitar they sound very nice. They seem to accentuate the clarity and big voice of the guitar. The clean tones are to die for. They sparkle and sound big and bell-like. This guitar comes to life with gain. You can pile gain on this guitar and it simply refuses to get muddy. If you play metal the tone is close to perfect. 

The deep red finish on the guitar almost feels like bare wood. Even the finish on the back of the neck feels great. Its hard to tell the difference between the Loomis and a guitar with a clear satin finish. 

The neck itself is a bit thinner than that on my Blackjack. It is a bit more substantial than the Ibanez guitars Ive played. But it is very comfortable and easy to play. Its the kind of neck that feels almost like its not there at all because its so comfortable. 

The Original Floyd Rose tremolo is a thing of beauty. Its construction is rock solid. It stays in tune magnificently. You can do any tremolo trick imaginable from subtle flutters to wicked dive-bombs and vicious screams. Ive never played a better tremolo on a seven string guitar. 

Is there anything I dont like? I kind of wish it had a tone knob. But I can live without it. I wish it had passives so I could swap the pickups because Im a guitarist and swapping gear is what we do. The EMG 707s have yet to let me down so they stay for the foreseeable future. I wish the back of the neck and headstock were clear finished instead of red but thats simply aesthetics not a playability issue. So I really have nothing to complain about that has any real substance. 

One quick thing is the simplicity of the controls and the pickups is almost liberating. You dont have to worry about with push-pull pot is engaged or where you are on the five way switch. You just slap the switch into position and play. It forces you to worry more about your playing than the electronics. I have yet to find myself yearning for a series/parallel switch or coil tap while playing this guitar. Its very versatile despite or maybe because of its simple electronics package.

Normally I prefer to eschew hyperbole. I hate reviews that tell me this or that is the best ever or every adjective used to so over the top that it makes me doubt the rest of the review. That being said I feel quite confident saying that the Schecter Jeff Loomis Signature is the best production seven string guitar currently on the market. Period.


----------



## RiffRaff (Dec 16, 2007)

Sha-wing! 

I should be getting one this month the waiting is killing me. 

And nice review


----------



## El Caco (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice review. 

I have been thinking about getting one of these in the future to try, now I am sure. Thanks.


----------



## Alpo (Dec 16, 2007)

Cool review!  I'm really gassing for one of these...


----------



## HaGGuS (Dec 16, 2007)

i agree with the above review ..
the loomis model is 1 fine guitar


----------



## Apophis (Dec 16, 2007)

Great review


----------



## kmanick (Dec 16, 2007)

good review, I agree with all of your points, 
I'm going to post my own review tonight, 
but it won't be far off of yours, 
I've been surprisingly happy with my Loomis. It really is a nice guitar.


----------



## Selknam (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a Damien-7 which I put DiMarzio D-Activators on, and am really happy with =). I really like Schecter guitars and I'm now seriously looking for a new one, with FR.

I've been looking at Schecters site, and yeah, I think this is the one BUT:

I wish the fretboard was dark rosewood :'|. Yellowish on red doesn't match too well I think.

And now reading your review I realized that the headstock and the neck is red as well? I never liked guitars with a 'hoody', if you know what I mean.

And yes, playability is the most important thing, but aesthetics is important too, if I may comment.

The nice thing is that this is coming with the EMG's real-deal rite?, not the Hz that ship with the Damien-7. I don't understand why Schecter do that to their guitars. It would be just a bit more expensive.

Another thing - I guess the answer is obvious but - how does this guitar compares to the Damien 7 Fr ? Anyone knows?

Anyway, so far I'm going for this Loomis.

Note: Maybe we should make all together a wish-list for the perfect Schecter 7-stringer and send it to them ^^


Thanks very much for the good review!


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 7, 2008)

Selknam said:


> wish the fretboard was dark rosewood :'|. Yellowish on red doesn't match too well I think.



Personally I dig it a lot. But I love the look and sound of maple boards. If I had to change it would be to ebony. I prefer brighter fingerboard woods.



Selknam said:


> And now reading your review I realized that the headstock and the neck is red as well? I never liked guitars with a 'hoody', if you know what I mean.
> 
> And yes, playability is the most important thing, but aesthetics is important too, if I may comment.



I wish the back of the neck wasn't red. But it plays so damned nice I ceased caring really fast. 



Selknam said:


> The nice thing is that this is coming with the EMG's real-deal rite?, not the Hz that ship with the Damien-7. I don't understand why Schecter do that to their guitars. It would be just a bit more expensive.



Yes they are real EMGs. But I'm going to get some Blackouts soon to try those out. 



Selknam said:


> Another thing - I guess the answer is obvious but - how does this guitar compares to the Damien 7 Fr ? Anyone knows?



Never played a Damien, sorry.


----------



## Celiak (Apr 7, 2008)

Damiens suck go for a Hellraiser, ATX, or Loomis.


----------



## SevenDeadly (Apr 7, 2008)

You have attained a worthy position in the Loomis Brotherhood my friend.


----------



## Selknam (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, first of all Ohio_Eric, I've been looking and re-looking at the Loomis, watching some videos on you tube, and I think I'll go for this one. Hoody or not. And yes, ebony would be just perfect. But well. I like maple on my tele, but this is like my metal baby, and well, darker would be nicer, more classy. Anyway, the guitar is very pretty as it is.

My comment about the EMG's is that I own today a Damien 7 which is OK. I changed pickups to DiMarzio D-activators and it's more than OK. Now, I want to leave that one for backup so I was trying to find something more or less equal, like a Damien -7 Fr. Also cause I want a fr. I thought of changing to the same pickups (which I love).

To Celiak. Yeah Hellraisers are nice, but I couldn't find any 7-string with floydrose. So, those aren't an option.

Now the C7-Fr looks quite nice, specially the white one. Any one have tried that one?

And the ATX is the third candidate...

Well, it's not before June that I get the money to buy the new guitar, so I have time to keep looking


----------



## Erikishere (Apr 14, 2008)

we should make a wishlist for the perfect schecter 8 string! it would be teh killerz!


----------



## Amduscias (Jan 25, 2009)

Maple neck, maple fret board + EMG... I tried this one and well no. Not enough warmth for me and I don't like the neck profile at all. Much too much used to Ibanez one which is so comfortable...


----------



## Lankles (Jan 27, 2009)

It is my sad duty to inform all Loomis owners that our beloved guitar is now owned by the dreadlocked abomination from atrocious travesty "band" In This Moment. 

Fuck my life.


----------



## Jacque (Feb 15, 2009)

*Drools*


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice review eric


----------



## arunself (Jun 1, 2009)

any idea how the non tremolo model is doing? should nt be too different i hope tryin to buy one...


----------



## aphelion (Jul 18, 2009)

I really want one...have wanted a maple fretboard seven for ages...it has been on my wish list. I wish more manufacturers would give us this option *cough* ibanez*cough*


----------



## kane11299 (Sep 22, 2009)

I Ordered Mine Friday From MF, About Wednesday Ill Probably Be Pacing!

Damn Mail Order Guitars


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 22, 2009)

nice review man


----------



## sami (Sep 26, 2009)

I'd love to own the TOM version of this. How could I ever say "no" to prolly the best Ash 7 string around since I LOVE Ash??


----------



## hercxena (Oct 9, 2009)

My Loomis is awesome! I've had it almost a year and couldn't be happier! From clean to all out rage the EMG's work great for me. I like the heavy/solid feel of this guitar, but I am a big guy so I don't have any problems with that. I would definitely recommend to give it a try. Maybe you'll like it too!


----------



## FACTORY (Sep 30, 2011)

Loom.*n


----------

